

Dropbox tone-deaf? Hardly - tjr
http://scripting.com/2014/04/10/dropboxTonedeafHardly.html

======
ld00d
Maybe I'm not understanding what it means to be a board member, but did they
_hire_ her, or did she buy enough shares to have a direct say in the company's
future?

Also, does it follow that having a former government official on the board
gives you an "in" with the current administration?

------
ethana
Revolving doors that's all. Remember Colin Powell? He's on the board of Bloom
Energy. Slowly Silicon Valley is infiltrated by ex-politicians and cabinet
members.

